# primate owner opinions



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

What's your opinions guyshttp://www.pets-classifieds.co.uk/c58d128214.php


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

White marmoset monkey at Pets FREE Classifieds


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Nice in a weird way.
Seen quite a few but rare they live.


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

are they albinos


----------



## Shellsfeathers&fur (Jan 18, 2009)

True albinos have red eyes.

Wonder why they both house mouth problems?


----------



## jambos reptiles (Dec 28, 2012)

it says they have mouth problems becouse of there diet


----------



## ljb107 (Nov 16, 2008)

jambos reptiles said:


> it says they have mouth problems becouse of there diet


Doesn't mean they're correct though.


----------



## Zoo-Man (Apr 12, 2008)

Shame they are in a rat cage!


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Think there in there for picture Colin.
Can never understand it though.
Camera works in enclosure.
Very few of these go on to breed.
By the look of the sybling its gen.
But they dont throw white being white themselves.
Not my cup of tea though.
Nice..diff..but freaky.
Wouldnt pay the silly money though.
But im tight scotsman.


----------



## RedTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

What kinds of exotics do you keep Peter?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

RedTiger said:


> What kinds of exotics do you keep Peter?


Just primates.
And domestic pets...6
dogs..african grey...2 goldfish..lol


----------



## RedTiger (Feb 21, 2011)

What kind of primates do you keep? you got pictures of them on here?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

RedTiger said:


> What kind of primates do you keep? you got pictures of them on here?


Yea there is mate.
Some passed away since.
Some on EKF as well.
Used to have lots of diff reptiles etc.
But decided to concentrate on primates.
Love it.
With passion.
So does my wife.


----------



## TurtleGuy (Apr 10, 2013)

I have never seen a white marmoset before. I would say the facial problems are due to inbreeding! like this poor beast










I would have thought a white marmoset would have commanded a higher price though. How rare are they?


----------



## PETERAROBERTSON (Jul 2, 2008)

Mouth probs in marms are quite common.
Seen some and diet and supliments are fine.
Plenty pics of them in wild.
Alot with malformed teeth etc.
Yea there quite rare as normally dont live long.
And usually cant breed.
But its nothing to do with inbreeding.
Price wise is down to individualls.
But its still a marmie.
I wouldnt pay over the ods..
Nor would i want it.


----------

